# Solved: error 0x8007045b



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Hello again!

It seems I've really done it this time! My mice quit working, My Docking station keeps signaling Device Connect, Device Disconnect and I can't restore my computer. Every time I try I keep getting ERROR 0x8007045b and the restore was not completed. I don't know what I could have done.

My desktop is ancient and can't really use it and now my laptop is all @%&$# up.

Somebody please help me!

Thank you in advance!! Deana

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II P520 Dual-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3827 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 Graphics, 320 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 150368 MB, Free - 74695 MB; E: Total - 2040 MB, Free - 2026 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1455
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014, Updated and Enabled


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

have you tried simply shutting down & restarting the computer


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II P520 Dual-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


What's the model name and model number of that HP/Compaq computer?

What's the part/product number(P/N) and/or model number(M/N) on it?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for helping me again Flavallee and dvko1.

Restarting doesn't work. Here's the information you wanted flavallee,

It's an HP Probook 6555b, serial number is CNU1311KPS, And the part number is 8W565US. 
The fan seems to not be working also


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It's an HP Probook 6555b, serial number is *CNU1311KPS*, And the part number is 8W565US.


When I entered serial number CNU1311KPS at the 
*HP Probook 6555b* 
support site, it associates that serial number to a 
*HP EliteBook 8460p* 
that's under warranty until September 2014.

--------------------------------------------------------

What's the complete version of Windows that's on the Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker on that laptop?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Oh how embarrassing, my age is showing... it's CNU1311KP6.. Forgive me, flavallee.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

lovemypeaches said:


> Oh how embarrassing, my age is showing... it's *CNU1311KP6*.. Forgive me, flavallee.


That serial number is not being accepted.



flavallee said:


> What's the complete version of Windows that's on the Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker on that laptop?


You haven't answered my question in the last line of post #5.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

OK, there is no sticker of authenticity anywhere on it. It used to have a sticker that had Windows 7 Professional on it, a friend upgraded it to Windows Ultimate and he must have taken the sticker off. Could the last character in the serial number be a "6" instead of a "G"? CNU1311KPG? In the battery bay there is a Regualtory Model HSTNN188C-5. I'm going to see what Belarc Advisor says about the numbers. It is a "6"
Please forgive me, it is a "6". I do need new glasses! When I started up the computer this morning the start up repair comes on, I have gotten the message that the BIOs system is missing or corrupt. Do you think I need to upgrade my 
BIOS? I'm not sure how and have been afraid to for fear of messing the computer up. 
So you see, flavallee, I am confused and do need some help. Boy oh boy.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OK, there is no sticker of authenticity anywhere on it. It used to have a sticker that had Windows 7 Professional on it, a friend upgraded it to Windows Ultimate and he must have taken the sticker off.


How long ago did your friend upgrade that computer from Windows 7 Professional to Windows 7 Ultimate?

Why was it upgraded?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Hi again, it was upgraded about a year ago and has worked fine. He thought I would like it better with the office system i was using. I've seen people work together on 'TSG like instant messaging. Do you agree to both be on the site at the same time?
Thank you again, flavallee.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Ultimate version of Windows 7 has a lot of extra features that most people don't need and use, so Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional does fine for most people. 

I've never used a docking station, so I can't help you with the issues you're having with yours.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

So, is the serial number CNU1311KPG6 coming up as mine? I hope I've got that straight. Anyway, a repair window opened when I started my computer saying it was repairing start up problems. Well, I guess everything is back to normal, but I still can't restore my computer. I still get the error number. What is it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It's an HP Probook 6555b, serial number is CNU1311KPS


Serial number *CNU1311KPS* is associated with a HP EliteBook 8460p which is still under warranty.



> Oh how embarrassing, my age is showing... it's CNU1311KP6


Serial number *CNU1311KP6* was NOT accepted.



> Could the last character in the serial number be a "6" instead of a "G"? CNU1311KPG?


Serial number *CNU1311KPG* is associated with a HP EliteBook 8460p which is still under warranty.



> So, is the serial number CNU1311KPG6 coming up as mine? I hope I've got that straight.


Serial number *CNU1311KPG6* has too many characters and was NOT accepted.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Well, I guess I had better mark this as solved before I never get help from you again...CNU1311KP6 is what is given in the HP Support Assistant I have installed. The product number it has is BW565US#ABA. I had it back in post #6,and it just went down hill from there!
Please have alittle patience, I don't get much sleep and I'm not trying to mess this up.

COULD SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY OTHER POST ABOUT MY EMPTY EMAIL?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is what you said in post #4:



> It's an HP Probook 6555b, serial number is CNU1311KPS, And the part number is *8W565US*


This is what you said in post #11:



> The product number it has is *BW565US*#ABA


It doesn't really matter if the serial number of the product number is incorrect.

As long as you know for sure that computer is a *HP Probook 6555b* and is not some other model, that's the main thing.

My concern at this point is if your friend installed a legitimate copy of Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit in that computer and if that may be a part of the docking station issue you're having with it.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.

Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-V9488-FGM44-2C9T3
Windows Product Key Hash: rmk1OjF0iZq7gQoRmEcpnJHr0oc=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {68C43443-C82F-4BF1-A121-0B4C904A7CA9}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x8007000

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Users\Deana Bailey\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Prompt
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Allowed
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{68C43443-C82F-4BF1-A121-0B4C904A7CA9}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-2C9T3</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-673599807-4224518955-3045197572</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP ProBook 6555b</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>68DTM Ver. F.20</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20110915000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>F8D93A07018400F4</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600010-02-1033-7601.0000-1582012
Installation ID: 011266595241885311207906932623519575300430444965958193
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 2C9T3
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 11/9/2013 10:25:28 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80070005
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: OAAAAAEABQABAAEAAAACAAAAAwABAAEA6GFOTvDxVPmOyHTUGl1EbQI5fn3qRTYyHjDuUZosGHk=

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC HPQOEM 307E 
FACP HPQOEM 307E 
HPET HPQOEM 307E 
MCFG HPQOEM 307E 
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT HPQOEM HPQNLP
TCPA HPQOEM 307E 
SSDT HPQOEM HPQNLP

Could you let me know what this means as simply as possible? Thank you.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is an HP OEM version of W7 Ultimate running on an HP computer, so I see no reason to suspect it to be non legitimate


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-V9488-FGM44-2C9T3
Windows Product Key Hash: rmk1OjF0iZq7gQoRmEcpnJHr0oc=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00010
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {68C43443-C82F-4BF1-A121-0B4C904A7CA9}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Users\Deana Bailey\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Prompt
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Allowed
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{68C43443-C82F-4BF1-A121-0B4C904A7CA9}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-2C9T3</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00010</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-673599807-4224518955-3045197572</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Model>HP ProBook 6555b</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Hewlett-Packard</Manufacturer><Version>68DTM Ver. F.20</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20110915000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>F8D93A07018400F4</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-08:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>HPQOEM</OEMID><OEMTableID>SLIC-MPC</OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600010-02-1033-7601.0000-1582012
Installation ID: 011266595241885311207906932623519575300430444965958193
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 2C9T3
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 11/12/2013 11:44:50 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: N/A
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Not Registered - 0x80070005
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAEABQABAAEAAAACAAAAAgABAAEA6GFOTvDxVPmOyHTUGl1EbQI5fn3qRTYyHjCaLBh5

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC HPQOEM 307E 
FACP HPQOEM 307E 
HPET HPQOEM 307E 
MCFG HPQOEM 307E 
SLIC HPQOEM SLIC-MPC
SSDT HPQOEM HPQNLP
TCPA HPQOEM 307E 
SSDT HPQOEM HPQNLP


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

I hope there is something in the report that is fixable. I need my eyes fixed. I apologize for getting my serial numbers, etc. wrong. The "B's" looked like "'6's" or '8's', and my docking station was singing to me. Now it doesn't even work. Where I plug the cord in the blue light above it lights but the power light doesn't light up. Windows 7 Ultimate was installed months ago and everything has been good except for pilot error. Everything seems fine now. Now it's time to get some sleep. Thank you, flavalelee


----------



## lovemypeaches (May 25, 2011)

I mean thank you, Derek! You guys did a switch-a-roo on me. I wish I had you guys's patience.


----------

